# Spicely Organics Tarragon recalled for Salmonella (US/AK, AZ, CA, CO, HI, IL, IN, KS, MD, MI, MN, NV



## Rings Я Us (Oct 19, 2017)

Bummer..

http://www.stopfoodborneillness.org/10-17-17/


----------

